

Psion: the last computer - babul
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/26/psion_special/page2.html

======
babul
Old but gold.

I especially like the last page...

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/26/psion_special/page10...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/06/26/psion_special/page10.html)

